# Stolen B-1!!!



## Doc C

Lost my Breitling B-1 one month ago. Serial #113747!! Steel case with gray face and UTC dial on bracelett. Totally sucks. Would contacting Breitling help at all?? The battery might die soon and I thought that if it was sent in for service, they might catch it. Any ideas or suggestions?? Thanks.


----------



## JAD3703

Doc C,

I would notify Breitling immediately, as well as the national Breitling head office in the country in which you reside. I did so in similar circumstances and got my watch back several months later when someone tried sending it in for the servicing I had originally sent it in for! 

I kept in contact with the company on a regular basis (the National Customer Service Manager started sending me weekly updates!), and it eventually paid off.

Never say die!

James


----------



## Doc C

Thanks for the tip. I'll contact them ASAP. Take care.


----------



## JAD3703

Nema problema. You never know, you might get lucky! Did the shipment company that you sent it out via say that they were also investigating? Normally, the chain of signatures/control of most postal/courier companies is pretty stringent, especially with expensive/insured/registered items.

Best of luck and let us know how it turns out.

James


----------



## Doc C

Thanks again. It was actually stolen from my house, so there wasn't a shipping company involved. I have contacted Breitling and hopefully it will pop up somewhere down the road. In the meantime, I have an insurance check and get to go shopping for another Breitling. Will never replace my B-1, but it does help a little. Thanks again so much for your help.


----------



## JAD3703

Hey, Doc. Glad to share my experiences on this subject. In my case,my stolen watch had tremendous emotional significance. Needless to say I went to the trial, and made sure that the thieving scum was fired from his job. But, the fact that your watch was stolen from your house really sucks, on a number of levels.

I'd also contact all of the authorized Breitling repair centres (and/or those that offer Breitling repair services, as they may not be an authorized repair centre) in your area, via letter.

Anyway, best of luck with your new watch search.

Regards,

James


----------

